# Venezuela to nationalize food distribution



## bripat9643

Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.

Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
_Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _

_  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._

_Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _

_Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _

_On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Remember when the left raved about Hugo Chavez and Venezuela? Once again.....socialism has never worked...and never will


----------



## ScienceRocks

There's a big difference between shit like this(Marxist state) and social democracy. One nationalizes everything and destroys its private sector, while the other allows *a healthy private sector* but also has a public sector. Europe, America, Canada and most of the first world is the second one.

In fact I couldn't name a system that isn't a social democracy in economic terms that is part of the first world. Regulations of the private sector and a respectable public sector are all necessary components to modern society.


----------



## Pete7469

Lets elect more democrooks!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Pete7469 said:


> Lets elect more democrooks!!!



Who in the democratic party wants to do away with the private sector and developed a 5 year plan??? Until then, please.


----------



## Steinlight

Matthew said:


> There's a big difference between shit like this(Marxist state) and social democracy. One nationalizes everything and destroys its private sector, while the other allows *a healthy private sector* but also has a public sector. Europe, America, Canada and most of the first world is the second one.
> 
> In fact I couldn't name a system that isn't a social democracy in economic terms that is part of the first world. Regulations of the private sector and a respectable public sector are all necessary components to modern society.


So when is nationalization acceptable?


----------



## Correll

Matthew said:


> There's a big difference between shit like this(Marxist state) and social democracy. One nationalizes everything and destroys its private sector, while the other allows *a healthy private sector* but also has a public sector. Europe, America, Canada and most of the first world is the second one.
> 
> In fact I couldn't name a system that isn't a social democracy in economic terms that is part of the first world. Regulations of the private sector and a respectable public sector are all necessary components to modern society.



If the difference is so great, then why did/does the American left love Chavez so much?

You would think that, if the situation was as you describe, that you would NOT have seen American "liberals" boasting about how great it was that Cuba was sending Doctors to Venezuela to improve their health care, for one example.

Instead you should have seen "liberals" going on about how this would not work, that being friends with Cuba was a bad idea, how Chavez would eventually fail, or whatever.

Instead we have the exact opposite.

Why do you think that is?


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> There's a big difference between shit like this(Marxist state) and social democracy. One nationalizes everything and destroys its private sector, while the other allows *a healthy private sector* but also has a public sector. Europe, America, Canada and most of the first world is the second one.
> 
> In fact I couldn't name a system that isn't a social democracy in economic terms that is part of the first world. Regulations of the private sector and a respectable public sector are all necessary components to modern society.



The difference is only one of degree.  Countries in like Venezuela are simply willing to go farther than German or France.  Many other countries have gone down this road with similar results.  Argentina, for example, used to be the wealthiest country in Latin America.  It was wealthier than many European countries.  That is it was until it became enthralled with Juan and Eva Peron.


----------



## bripat9643

Matthew said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets elect more democrooks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the democratic party wants to do away with the private sector and developed a 5 year plan??? Until then, please.
Click to expand...


Plenty of them have made their desire to nationalize private business well known.  Maxine Waters wants to nationalize the oil companies and Fauxcahantus wants to nationalize the banks.


----------



## Pete7469

Correll said:


> If the difference is so great, then why did/does the American left love Chavez so much?
> 
> You would think that, if the situation was as you describe, that you would NOT have seen American "liberals" boasting about how great it was that Cuba was sending Doctors to Venezuela to improve their health care, for one example.
> 
> Instead you should have seen "liberals" going on about how this would not work, that being friends with Cuba was a bad idea, how Chavez would eventually fail, or whatever.
> 
> Instead we have the exact opposite.
> 
> Why do you think that is?




The left has successfully weaponized idiocy. The level of utter idiocy one must suffer from in order to still support obozo can only be defined as Weapons Grade Stupidity.


----------



## S.J.

That'll eventually happen here.  At least that's the plan.


----------



## Toro

It's amazing how clueless they are in Venezuela.

I doubt this will happen, however.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressive economics strikes again


----------



## The Rabbi

Looks like Venezuela is finally running out of other people's money.  The Greeks are scheduled to run out of other people's money in the next couple of weeks.
And with these shining examples of socialism the idiot-grade morons here still want more of it. Because this time it will be different.


----------



## 2aguy

bripat9643 said:


> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​




So...they are nationalizing food.....I guess they don't want any food for people to eat...just like toilet paper......


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Matthew said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets elect more democrooks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the democratic party wants to do away with the private sector and developed a 5 year plan??? Until then, please.
Click to expand...

Obamacare you idiot.


----------



## The Rabbi

Missouri_Mike said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets elect more democrooks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the democratic party wants to do away with the private sector and developed a 5 year plan??? Until then, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamacare you idiot.
Click to expand...

Student loans, Matthew you moron.


----------



## percysunshine

bripat9643 said:


> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​



'The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold'

Not very likely. Libs go silent and hide when their proposals fail.


----------



## Pete7469

percysunshine said:


> 'The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold'
> 
> Not very likely. Libs go silent and hide when their proposals fail.



I'm not so sure.

They still make every excuse for the moonbat messiah and blame shit on Bush.


----------



## percysunshine

.

Venezuela is like an Alfred Hitchcock or Stephen King horror movie. You know how it is going to end....except it is real...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bripat9643 said:


> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​



They are in a full on communist takeover down there.  Very sad.  I recall hearing some time ago that Castro's communists were down there assisting.  I feel very badly for the people of Venezuela.  Terrible.


----------



## The Rabbi

Jeremiah said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in a full on communist takeover down there.  Very sad.  I recall hearing some time ago that Castro's communists were down there assisting.  I feel very badly for the people of Venezuela.  Terrible.
Click to expand...

Dont feel too bad.  They bought into Chavez' bullshit about wealth redistribution and universal health care and maiking the rich pay their fair share.  Just like here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You're right, Rabbi.  I didn't think about that.   I wonder how the left is going to take it when there are no EBT cards and they wake up to a 3rd world status with food distribution waiting hours upon hours for a gallon of milk?


----------



## Unkotare

When that nut chavez took power, everyone with the ability to do so got the hell out of there. Too bad. Another beautiful country with good people turned to shit by an idiotic, failed ideology promoted by a narcissistic fool pulling the wool over people's eyes.


----------



## percysunshine

The Rabbi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in a full on communist takeover down there.  Very sad.  I recall hearing some time ago that Castro's communists were down there assisting.  I feel very badly for the people of Venezuela.  Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont feel too bad.  They bought into Chavez' bullshit about wealth redistribution and universal health care and maiking the rich pay their fair share.  Just like here.
Click to expand...


Not all of them bought into it. Many people knew better.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Jeremiah said:


> You're right, Rabbi.  I didn't think about that.   I wonder how the left is going to take it when there are no EBT cards and they wake up to a 3rd world status with food distribution waiting hours upon hours for a gallon of milk?


Once they run out of rich people they will blame un-named people that are just being greedy and hording and not helping each other. When that fails they will find a group to go after like Jews or whatever group they can find to focus the hate on.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Food as a weapon...sorta like water as a weapon....now where is that happening..makes ya go hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## danielpalos

I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.


Only  fool believes that.


----------



## The Rabbi

Missouri_Mike said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Rabbi.  I didn't think about that.   I wonder how the left is going to take it when there are no EBT cards and they wake up to a 3rd world status with food distribution waiting hours upon hours for a gallon of milk?
> 
> 
> 
> Once they run out of rich people they will blame un-named people that are just being greedy and hording and not helping each other. When that fails they will find a group to go after like Jews or whatever group they can find to focus the hate on.
Click to expand...

They alaready have.  Maduro is blaming the US for all this.  And speculators.
It is like a fairy tale you've heard a dozen times unfolding in real life.  And you know exactly how it will end.  Not well.


----------



## The Rabbi

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Only  fool believes that.
Click to expand...

Look who you're dealing with.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Only  fool believes that.
Click to expand...

why do you say that?  only fullers of fallacy say that without any explanation for why they may believe what they do.  

We should have engaged the former Soviet Union with an Industrial Automation race after our Space Race.


----------



## SuperDemocrat

bripat9643 said:


> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​[/QUOT
> 
> That is what we should have here?   We can call it food rights and then say how the ultra rich food sellers are denying people food.  That is why there are homeless people who don't have anything to eat.  It worked so well with nationalized medicine.


----------



## The Rabbi

danielpalos said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Only  fool believes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you say that?  only fullers of fallacy say that without any explanation for why they may believe what they do.
> 
> We should have engaged the former Soviet Union with an Industrial Automation race after our Space Race.
Click to expand...

Instead we engaged them in an arms race and at the end they imploded.  Works for me.


----------



## danielpalos

The Rabbi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Industrial Automation is one solution for command economies.
> 
> 
> 
> Only  fool believes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you say that?  only fullers of fallacy say that without any explanation for why they may believe what they do.
> 
> We should have engaged the former Soviet Union with an Industrial Automation race after our Space Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead we engaged them in an arms race and at the end they imploded.  Works for me.
Click to expand...

except for our current warfare-State spending and lack of state-of-the-art infrastructure; it Only _works_ for the Right.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​


We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
Click to expand...


Those shiny skyscrapers house the people who make cheap food in this country possible.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those shiny skyscrapers house the people who make cheap food in this country possible.
Click to expand...

How do the employes in the offices make cheap food possible?


----------



## danielpalos

better central planning?


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> better central planning?


I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
Click to expand...

what better way to plan to succeed in making a profit.


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those shiny skyscrapers house the people who make cheap food in this country possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do the employes in the offices make cheap food possible?
Click to expand...


They design tractors, develop fertilizer and pesticides, build combines and numerous other farm machinery.  They develop software that helps farmers get the highest possible yield from their fields.  The list of technologies farmers use to produce food and make it as cheap is possible is endless.


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
Click to expand...

And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?
Click to expand...


What difference does it make?  You aren't going to make food cheaper by outlawing highrise office buildings.  All such laws invariably cause more problems than they solve.  I can think of half a dozen if you imposed such a scheme.


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
Click to expand...


Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?  You aren't going to make food cheaper by outlawing highrise office buildings.  All such laws invariably cause more problems than they solve.  I can think of half a dozen if you imposed such a scheme.
Click to expand...

It is not about outlawing high rises.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.
Click to expand...

I am sure, the government measures will improve the situation by sharing the former profit margin with the farmers and citizens.


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> better central planning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?  You aren't going to make food cheaper by outlawing highrise office buildings.  All such laws invariably cause more problems than they solve.  I can think of half a dozen if you imposed such a scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about outlawing high rises.
Click to expand...


Then what is it about?


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure, the government measures will improve the situation by sharing the former profit margin with the farmers and citizens.
Click to expand...


BWAHAHAHAHA!

The more profits the government "shares," the emptier the shelves in the stores.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vast majority of companies that rent offices in skyscrapers are service, especially financial service companies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?  You aren't going to make food cheaper by outlawing highrise office buildings.  All such laws invariably cause more problems than they solve.  I can think of half a dozen if you imposed such a scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about outlawing high rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it about?
Click to expand...

Pomp. While a big share of the population struggles to survive. The Empire State Building for example couldn´t find renters for years. And after all, America has so much soil, that building normal office buildings is far cheaper. Don´t you know how expensive anything is in New York? Where is the cheap food for the poor?


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure, the government measures will improve the situation by sharing the former profit margin with the farmers and citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> The more profits the government "shares," the emptier the shelves in the stores.
Click to expand...

Not automatically. And there are situations, in which the nationalizing is a good thing.
In my opinion, basic food, water and electricity may not be privately owned.

This is not only about high prices but also about low prices. The farmers don´t get enough to survive while the companies earn the money:
Landwirtschaft im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis Der letzte Milchbauer in Siegburg gibt auf Siegburg - K lnische Rundschau


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I write software and I work in a highrise building.
> 
> 
> 
> And the software you make would not be so good if you would not work in such a building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does it make?  You aren't going to make food cheaper by outlawing highrise office buildings.  All such laws invariably cause more problems than they solve.  I can think of half a dozen if you imposed such a scheme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about outlawing high rises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what is it about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pomp. While a big share of the population struggles to survive. The Empire State Building for example couldn´t find renters for years.
Click to expand...


Do you know how many government buildings are sitting empty at this moment?  The total amount of square footage comes to many multiples of square footage of the Empire State building.  The builders of the Empire State building had no warning that a government created credit bubble was about to collapse.  ON the other hand, government has no such excuse.  These buildings have been sitting empty for years. 

The moral of this story is that putting government in charge of building office space is a prescription for economic catastrophe.



Bleipriester said:


> And after all, America has so much soil, that building normal office buildings is far cheaper. Don´t you know how expensive anything is in New York? Where is the cheap food for the poor?



Office space in the middle of Kansas doesn't do much for a New York law firm.  All their clients are in New York.  Businesses want to be located in downtown New York for a reason.  They wouldn't pay those exorbitant prices for office space if they didn't believe there was a payoff.  That's why it's so stupid to leave business decisions to government bureaucrats.   They have priorities other than getting the most bang for their money.


----------



## bripat9643

Bleipriester said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure, the government measures will improve the situation by sharing the former profit margin with the farmers and citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> The more profits the government "shares," the emptier the shelves in the stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not automatically. And there are situations, in which the nationalizing is a good thing.
> In my opinion, basic food, water and electricity may not be privately owned.
Click to expand...


There are no situations where nationalizing is a good thing.  None. If the government was put in charge of the Sahara Dessert there would soon be a shortage of sand.  The Venezuelan government is in charge of "basic food," and the store shelves are empty.  They also have frequent power outages in Caracas.



Bleipriester said:


> This is not only about high prices but also about low prices. The farmers don´t get enough to survive while the companies earn the money:
> Landwirtschaft im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis Der letzte Milchbauer in Siegburg gibt auf Siegburg - K lnische Rundschau



A lot of farmers are quite wealthy.  However, there are always farmers who don't own enough land or who are farming marginal land who can't make enough to pay the bills.  If a farmer can't make a living from his farm then he should change his occupation.  If he has a decent sized farm his land is probably worth several million dollars, so why should the taxpayers subsidize him?


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela is swirling down the drain, and it's all due to implementing policies that every liberal in this forum endorses.  Watching it implode should provide a valuable object lesson in the failures of socialism.  The excuses libs make for this disaster will be hysterical to behold.
> 
> Venezuela to nationalize food distribution - Yahoo News​
> _Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro has promised to nationalize food distribution in the South American nation beset with record shortages of basic goods, runaway inflation and an escalating economic crisis. _
> 
> _  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  ._
> 
> _Various estimates suggest the government already controls about half of the country's food distribution, but that hasn't stopped record shortages in shops and markets. _
> 
> _Venezuela is struggling with a recession, 68.5-percent annual inflation and severe shortages of the basic goods that it relies on oil money to import. _
> 
> _On any given day, people in Venezuela can wait hours to get some subsidized milk, cooking oil, milk or flour -- if they can be found at all._​
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens. I can live without shiny capitalist skyscrapers everywhere when I have some food in my refrigerator, instead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad many Venezuelans don't have food in their refrigerators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure, the government measures will improve the situation by sharing the former profit margin with the farmers and citizens.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> Do you know how many government buildings are sitting empty at this moment?  The total amount of square footage comes to many multiples of square footage of the Empire State building.  The builders of the Empire State building had no warning that a government created credit bubble was about to collapse.  ON the other hand, government has no such excuse.  These buildings have been sitting empty for years.
> 
> The moral of this story is that putting government in charge of building office space is a prescription for economic catastrophe.


It was not so wrong to start that giant building projects in the time of the depression. But the case of the Empire State Building shows that not all of that buildings served the needs of the economy.



bripat9643 said:


> Office space in the middle of Kansas doesn't do much for a New York law firm.  All their clients are in New York.  Businesses want to be located in downtown New York for a reason.  They wouldn't pay those exorbitant prices for office space if they didn't believe there was a payoff.  That's why it's so stupid to leave business decisions to government bureaucrats.   They have priorities other than getting the most bang for their money.


It is for the reputation, I guess.


----------



## Bleipriester

bripat9643 said:


> There are no situations where nationalizing is a good thing.  None. If the government was put in charge of the Sahara Dessert there would soon be a shortage of sand.  The Venezuelan government is in charge of "basic food," and the store shelves are empty.  They also have frequent power outages in Caracas.


This is not an automatism. If the government does well, the result will be good. What about Venezuela. It isn´t exactly a socialist state. It is a state instead, that is going through a transformation from an exploited capitalist country to a socialist country. Caracas is a stronghold of crime. That is not typical for socialist countries.




bripat9643 said:


> A lot of farmers are quite wealthy.  However, there are always farmers who don't own enough land or who are farming marginal land who can't make enough to pay the bills.  If a farmer can't make a living from his farm then he should change his occupation.  If he has a decent sized farm his land is probably worth several million dollars, so why should the taxpayers subsidize him?


No, that´s incorrect. If the farmer doesn´t earn enough for the liter of milk he produces, he has to close its business. But the low price is artificial: The companies destroy the farmers. Here is where the government must take action.
The unregulated market capitalists praise serves only the big players and one day the big players become too powerful to be controlled anymore and this is the point where all the economic plurality falls apart and a privately owned regime replaces the regular government.


----------



## danielpalos

I am not sure why this continues to be a problem for any command economy, but for a lack of efficient command.


----------

